# 500+ for ANDANTE



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

How did _this_ go on so long unremarked!

Please join me in welcoming *Andante* as the latest member of the 500+ post club! I can honestly say that (especially recently) I've read every word he's typed, and I'm glad he's making his contributions here.

Next up- *World Violist*, who should crest this line inside of a couple of months.


----------



## Yagan Kiely (Feb 6, 2008)

I at least waited for my 10,000th do to anything like this... (on another forum). Well, I kept it at 9999 and left.


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

Well done Andante, 500+ posts, that is a good lot of discussions.
Keep up the good work.


Margaret


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Congrats, Andante. 
It's great to have such fine contributors in this forum community.


----------



## purple99 (Apr 8, 2008)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!*​


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

I can't beat the visceral impact of purple's post, so... congrats Andante!


----------



## purple99 (Apr 8, 2008)

BuddhaBandit said:


> I can't beat the visceral impact of purple's post, so... congrats Andante!


Andante deserves it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

*A thousand apologies,* I have only just stumbled across this thread, When do I get my prize quality beats quantity any day, I have been trying to get a bit of time for my other hobby  but thank you all


----------



## purple99 (Apr 8, 2008)

Are those your wheels Andante?


* impressed *


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

_Nice_.

Do you play Shostakovich at full volume while driving at top speed?


----------



## purple99 (Apr 8, 2008)

I always suspected Andante was a Roger Moore, man-about-town type.

View attachment 288


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Now only if we could switch the Volvo to a BMW roadster.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

purple99 said:


> Are those your wheels Andante?
> 
> * impressed *


Yes, the 3rd one back "Silver" at my nearest beach, my Cd player is loaded with Jazz as Classical is a waste of time with the hood down, again, as in life "compromise"


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

*Important Kiwi update*

Earlier last week, *Andante* "went around me" (to use the drag-racing term) and kept on going as he is now #4 on our poster list. In our quantitative rankings, he only trails the Assistant Administrator (but, I suspect, not for long), the Sr. Moderator, and the transcendently prolific *opus67*.

As always, to speak only of post-count with these contributors gives a limited view of their writings, as they are consistently enjoyable reading, too. Thanks again. I'll tip my cap and wave as you cruise by.


----------

